

Speaking Piano - remzisenel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muCPjK4nGY4

======
lutusp
It's an ingenious application of the Fourier transform: make a recording of
someone reciting text, convert the time-domain recording into a frequency-
domain spectrum, then apply the resulting spectral lines to individual piano
strings by way of mechanical actuators.

This would be a great movie special effect ... a femme fatale is tiptoeing
through a dark room, when a nearby piano suddenly speaks up, saying "You
aren't safe here", in a spooky voice that is very clearly a normal piano being
forced to utter speech sounds.

